

Not just the Higgs boson     - ishkur101
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17352453

======
randomdrake
I'm glad to see a news organization emphasizing this point. I bring up physics
in conversation with my friends, who aren't as familiar with the subject,
perhaps more often than I should. On more than one occasion, they have
remarked on how it seems such a waste to simply find evidence of a single "god
particle." They're often fascinated by the amount of openness this project has
achieved, in addition to the many, _many_ experiments and projects that are
utilizing this incredible machine.

